# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Which Slicer & Printer Host do you prefer and why

## Vaughanza

Hi
Which Slicer / Host software do you prefer and why that you use with your Reprap Printer. I know that Slic3r is commonly used but would like to hear from others aswell. It would be interesting to hear from you concerning your printing experience.
Thanks
Vaughan

----------


## tadake

I just made an online slicer for SLA printers. It currently only supports SLA printing but I'll be adding g-code slicing soon. It's free and works on all major browser so you can edit and slice files from a mobile phone. Hope this helps! 
http://rocketry.co.nf

----------


## brianrancourt1

I use Slic3r software cause I mainly work with 3D CAD files. It is a free open-source slicer software and I can always find required tips in the community. Plus you can upload files directly to OctoPrint.


proessays.org

----------


## curious aardvark

simplify3d. 
Has full spec printer usb control built in, can be used for most printers and is just really easy to use.

----------

